# Numbers required



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well so far looking at the rally attendee numbers for all the shows listed its starting to look like we may not have enough attendees to have our own section at the shows:frown2:if this happens then everyone will be put into General Camping:surprise: we need at least 11 on the rally list to have our own area so could a few more of you please think about joining us at some of the shows

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We would love to be able to say yes, but as we are now in SW France the journey required would be immense and sadly not possible at present..... 

sorry Jacquie, I would love to be there.....

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll be down for Newbury and probably Malvern. A bit early to sort things out !


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well not much improvement so far for our rallies come on folks if you don't use em you will be losing them next year
cause its not worth my time and effort setting them all up for hardly anyone to attend them.

Lets be seeing a lot more of you adding your names to the rally lists PLEASE


Jacquie


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for trying to get people together however I think maybe the net is spread too wide Perhaps you could maybe concentrate on just one or two of the big shows and allow for people getting their acts together in time. Unfortunately most of them are too far and wide for us as March to back end are our busy months.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

In our early days of motorhoming we went to a few rallies but to be honest for some reason they just didn't suit us. Or maybe we didn't suit them :-( I suppose they are not everybody's cup of Tetley.

Nick.


----------

